# Woodmaster Planer dust collector help



## sawwood (Nov 10, 2010)

I Have a 18" Woodmaster planer and when I use it with the 6" ripsaw
blades the dust collector will not pick up all the sawdust. I have to stop and clean out the planer as it builds up to much to run more
lumber threw. It has a 4" center hose that runs into a 5" pipe at the
collector. Its a short run and the collector it a 2hp bellsaw unit. I have the collector mounted out side the shop that runs into a collator
box. I have been thinking about adding two more 4" outlets to the
hood and just using the two 4" into a 5" pipe to the collector. I will
also use plastic or metal pipe instead of the flex hose. Has any one
with a Woodmaster planer have a set up that works better ?

Lester


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Yes, make another hood for the top that has a 6" diameter opening. 1/2" plywood works good. Remove the whole sheet metal plate on the top of your Woodmaster. It is just fastened on with screws. Cut the plywood to replace the whole sheet metal plate. Then cut the appropriate 4"x12" opening to mount the duct to. You will need longer screws to attach the new port to the top of your planer.

With a 6" duct, you can use a standard HVAC duct like: (http://www.lowes.com/pd_123464-85334-GVL0091_0+1z0vic5__?productId=3664060&Ntt=hvac+6-in+duct&Ns=p_product_price|1&pl=1¤tURL=%3FNs%3Dp_product_price|1%26Ntt%3Dhvac%2B6-in%2Bduct%26page%3D1&facetInfo=In%20Store) from Lowes ( Model #: GVL0091). Then use a 6" to 5" reducer on the end of your 5" diameter flexible hose. (http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/140791/6-to-1-Universal-Adapter.aspx) Cut off the adapter on the 5" diameter at the 4" diameter end. The 6" end fits the Lowes duct and the 5" end fits in your 5" flexible hose.

I don't have any photos of the Woodmaster (My buddy has the Woodmaster 18" planer.), but I attached a photo of my Jet JJ-12 jointer that I converted the port to 6" diameter using the same concept I described above. It works great!


----------



## sawwood (Nov 10, 2010)

*woodmaster plane dust collector help*

I changed the way my woodmaster dust hook up was and it helped a lot. First I had a long flex hose hooked up to the collector but that made to much restriction. So I installed a 4" metal pipe with a short
drop down and also a short pipe for my sander hook up. Here are the
before and after photos of what I did.

Lester


----------

